# Focus issue



## Feezor (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys been practicing my macro some more and it is improving (or at least I think). Anyway I seem to have trouble getting bugs eyes in focus. Today for example I was trying to get some shots of a fly and they look "okay I guess" but the eyes are not completely in focus and it is starting to bug me haha. I tried taking about 20 photos before it got spooked and left.

Here is what I came up with. Maybe someone can give me some hints on how to focus better. I tried staying in one spot and manually adjusting focus, and I also tried putting it at 1:1 and moving the camera back and fourth but seem to still have trouble getting the eyes in focus completely.


















In the last one I do realize I got someone's hand in the background. I was getting frustrated and thought maybe if I have someone hold the flower in place I could better focus. There was a little bit of a breeze but nothing too drastic.


Oh and all these photos are unedited un-cropped just straight from the camera


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I'd say you're off to a good start.
 What aperture are you using? You might want to stop the lens closed a stop or 2 to widen the usable depth of field space. Too low an f/stop and you're going to be hit and miss on what's in focus.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 11, 2010)

If you're shooting in the outer reaches, like f/1.2 to 1.8, your margin is going to be RAZOR thin, and the difference between someone sitting in a chair with their back against the back of the chair, and leaning forward a bit will make the difference between razor sharp and soft.

I agree with Denny, and say to ratchet it up a bit to f/2 or less so that you have more depth, but not so much as to void the ultimate goal that you're seeking.


----------



## Feezor (Jul 11, 2010)

These were all taken as follows:

F 13
1/250
ISO 100

On camera flash


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 12, 2010)

Feezor said:


> These were all taken as follows:
> 
> F 13
> 1/250
> ...


 

The settings you have are perfect.you may need to adjust flash or iso depending on your exposure. You don't want to shoot macro at F2 unless you want a very very thin DOF. I shoot anywhere from f11 to f16 but mostly f13(for bugs and flowers). Im not sure what lens you are using but since its 1:1 its obviously a true macro lens. Its very tough handholding and getting what you want in focus. I think for starters you need to set your camera on a tripod and focus on something at 1:1 to verify that the focus is on. Once you know the focus is good its basicaly trial and error. I leave my lens at 1:1 for almost all bugs just because I want to be as close as possible. On bigger bugs like dragon flys or flowers I wil go to 1:1.5 or 1:2 depending on what I want to see. When shooting 1:1 im not very steady (I think NateS is very good at 2:1 so you may want to ask him his technique) But for me what I do is find the subject exhale and while moving as slow as possible from front to back when the focus is where I want it I take the shot. I have about a 30% keeper rate. Good luck hope this helps.

edit: cant see you pictures due to work websense!


----------



## Feezor (Jul 12, 2010)

I will try using my tripod. Just usually when I am shooting bugs I seem to take too long adjusting it and when I get it just right the bug moves so I have trouble in that sense for using a tripod


----------



## Dao (Jul 12, 2010)

I used my tripod but use it as a monopod at this point until I purchase one.  What I did was extend only one leg so that it works like a monopod.

I set my lens to 1:1 and than focus by moving my camera to and fro with the support of the tirpod/monopod where the tripod/monopod is tilted at an angle. (sometimes I put my foot next to the tripod/monopod tip to stop it from sliding backward)

With that and a off camera flash held by my left hand, I got this.







Hope that helps.


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I did not explain very well. Use the tripod just to check the focus of the lens. That way you know its not the camera or lens thats the issue. I shoot all of my bugs handheld! The tripod takes way to long to get situated.  I use the same technique as Dao move front to back until in focus but I have the flash on camera.


----------



## NateS (Jul 12, 2010)

How many shots are you firing?  I always fire off about 20 shots while rocking back and forth through the focal plane...I fire about 1-2 shots per second doing this (basically however fast my flash will recycle).  Doing this usually gets me a handful of in focus shots and sometimes even a few that can be used for stacking.

YOu need to work on your lighting as well.  No shot will look sharp when underexposed as your first few seem to be.


----------



## Feezor (Jul 12, 2010)

How can I make the best use of my current lighting accessories? I am willing to buy something to get the flash off the shoe but what kind of stuff should I be looking at. Or is it one of those go big or go home things and get a ring flash or a twin light like this one Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite Ringlite Flash 2357A002 - B&H

I have 1 580 ex II but I think I would need something to control it if I put it off camera


----------



## Dao (Jul 12, 2010)

I used a cheap radio trigger for the off camera flash (with DYI diffuser) but I am thinking of changing it to PC cord. It's because the max sync speed drop from 1/250 to 1/200.  Must be a slight delay with my radio trigger.


----------



## Feezor (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are some edits I tried. I will be the first to admit I am no Photoshop wiz but here are my attempts to make them look better












Comments?


----------



## NateS (Jul 14, 2010)

Get a cheap flash bracket that mounts to the tripod mount on the camera and will let you put the flash off to the side....should cost maybe 20 bucks....or if you are handy you can rig one up for probably half that or less with supplies from lowes/home depot.  PC sync cord is what I use....since the flash is still mounted on my setup the cord doesn't get in the way at all and it fires as fast as if it was in the hot shoe with no batteries to change like with the wireless triggers.  I would eat through batteries quick on that since I may shoot a good 400-500 shots per evening sometimes.


----------



## Feezor (Jul 14, 2010)

Are any of these what you are talking about? Only one of the three have any reviews and from the reviews it looks like no one liked it, I dont mind spending a little more if it is worth it in the end. Or am I just looking in the wrong place.


Dot Line Stealth Flash Bracket with Off-Camera Cord RS-0410C -

Dot Line RS-0424/EOS RPS TTL Tilt Flash Bracket RS-0424/EOS -

Dot Line TTL Speed Bracket for Canon RS-0428RT/C - B&H Photo


----------



## NateS (Jul 15, 2010)

Feezor said:


> Are any of these what you are talking about? Only one of the three have any reviews and from the reviews it looks like no one liked it, I dont mind spending a little more if it is worth it in the end. Or am I just looking in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> Dot Line Stealth Flash Bracket with Off-Camera Cord RS-0410C -
> ...




No, those are too big and heavy and would be way too cumbersome when approaching small critters.  I meant something like....

General Brand Right Angle Bracket with 2 Flash Shoes - B&H Photo

and I would make sure to get a sync cord that has a swivel mount on the flash portion like this....

Dot Line RPS TTL Off-Camera Flash Cord with Swivel RS-0440/1 -


I have one with the swivel mount and it is hugely valuable for me to be able to position the flash head at just the angle I want.


----------

